# Hepworths Pipeworks, Swadlincote Derbyshire - September 2008



## thompski (Sep 7, 2008)

The South Derbyshire town of Swadlincote has been historically known for coal mining and clay extraction, and the pottery and pipe manufacturing industries as a result. 

Industrial decline and an extensive regeneration of the town in the past 15 years has seen many of these industrial remnants erased in the name of progress - new housing and business parks being the norm throughout the area today.

Hepworths Pipeworks however still stands. Originally built in 1790 as a firebrick works, it became a sewage pipe factory in the 1840s under James Woodward - cities such as Cairo, Rio De Janeiro and Mexico City were believed to have used pipes from Woodyard. 

One of the most prominent structures arrived in 1910 in the form of a tall brick chimney which is the tallest structure in Swadlincote, at this point the factory was known as Wragg's Pipeworks. In 1978 the works were taken over by Hepworths whom rebuilt and modernised the works. The chimney was threatened with demolition in the 1980s however was vocally opposed by locals and the structure was given Grade II listed status.

In 2002 the site was acquired my Morrisons supermarkets and half the works have been demolished and redeveloped with a large supermarket. It is believed the rest of the works are due to be redeveloped also though little has happened as of late.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 7, 2008)

Another interesting day out with Thompski...

This site was very interesting realy and by reading Thompski`s report it`s under threat of being lost anytime...Great history dood nice work..





















i`ll post a few more tomorrow it`s late


----------



## freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

nice one for getting in there before it disappears, that chimney is one old Fred D would have been proud of! I love the Pirates first pic it has old world charm due to the beams, archway and old wheels!


----------



## tarboat (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooh yes, another brick/pipe works! Excellent shots, what a shame another chimney is to be lost.


----------



## thompski (Sep 8, 2008)

tarboat said:


> Oooh yes, another brick/pipe works! Excellent shots, what a shame another chimney is to be lost.



Not at all Tarboat, the Chimney is to be retained in any redevelopment as agreed with Morrisons


----------



## tarboat (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the clarification, I had assumed that the demolition included permission to fell the chimney.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 8, 2008)

As promised some more pics...This place was very photogenic...











We didn`t bother washing even though the site was very muddy !!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

freebird said:


> I love the Pirates first pic it has old world charm due to the beams, archway and old wheels!



Absolutely agree, freebird. Some great details on the site, such as the press and winch. Fabulous find.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 9, 2008)

Like the chimney shot! Thanks for the photo's


----------



## tarboat (Sep 10, 2008)

The shot of the ventilators on the roof is just great!


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanx .......


----------



## NobodyGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

BUGGER! Ive wanted to do this place for ages, its like 3 minutes from my house. I got put off it by someone tho. Wish I had of explored it anywhoo

Great shots!


----------

